# introducing Puritans to the church



## soakland (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello - I'm new to this forum so not sure if this question belongs quite here. I am a Reformed Baptist Pastor who pastors a church of non-reformed believers, and would like to get some recommendations on what would be a good introduction of the Puritans to the congregation. They are a 50+ group and don't want to hit them with something they can't use.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Soli Deo Gloria!
Pastor Scott


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the board Pastor.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## christiana (Mar 11, 2009)

As an over 50 that came late to the doctrines of grace I was so thrilled to learn of those pure biblical doctrines. Just accept that some will love it and some will hate it. Some will leave but that takes place when truth is taught and they dont want to hear it but prefer softer, watered down fare! Be bold with truth and God will bless and guide! Teach them what Gurnall, Bunyan, Charnock and the others wrote about! I was so happy to find a pastor that would stand up for biblical truth.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 11, 2009)

You might want to introduce them to Spurgeon's Morning & Evening devotional. It is saturated with the doctrines of Grace.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 11, 2009)

I would suggest buying a big lot of the new Pocket Puritan series.


----------



## jambo (Mar 11, 2009)

Amongst the non-reformed, the Puritans have a bad image as they are perceived as a group of narrow minded people who wanted to ban everything people enjoyed. So right away people can be prejudiced against them. 

I have introduced some to the puritans by loaning people some of Thomas Watsons works. He is very readable, heart warming and fully of pithy quotes. Some puritans on the other hand can be quite difficult to read and you end up putting people off due to their style. 

I would select heart warming, Christ honouring, God exalting, self abasing quotes (and in the puritans they are abundant) which can whet the appetite. However I would be very careful not to go over the top in quoting the puritans too often or continually harping on about them as I can just picture people rolling their eyes and thinking _'here he goes again'_ and think you are living in the past.


----------



## jakomus (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear Reformed Pastor: I think you are in a privileged position,like Jambo mentioned I also think people may have a wrong view ,because of some movies that Puritans were religious insane people but it is great to introduce them little by little and also to the reformed theology,some people will stay others will leave like it happened to pastor Samson in Arizona but he chose the right move for Christ.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 12, 2009)

soakland said:


> Hello - I'm new to this forum so not sure if this question belongs quite here. I am a Reformed Baptist Pastor who pastors a church of non-reformed believers, and would like to get some recommendations on what would be a good introduction of the Puritans to the congregation. They are a 50+ group and don't want to hit them with something they can't use.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.
> 
> ...



A Scottish Christian Heritage: Iain H. Murray: Amazon.co.uk: Books


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Mar 12, 2009)

jambo said:


> I would select heart warming, Christ honouring, God exalting, self abasing quotes (and in the puritans they are abundant) which can whet the appetite. However I would be very careful not to go over the top in quoting the puritans too often or continually harping on about them as I can just picture people rolling their eyes and thinking _'here he goes again'_ and think you are living in the past.



Rather like the way that people treat me!


----------



## Dan "a" man (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> You might want to introduce them to Spurgeon's Morning & Evening devotional. It is saturated with the doctrines of Grace.



This book has absolutely changed my devotional life entirely. I read the Word in a whole new light due to Spurgeon's influence. 

The book is a must have.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Even though he wasn't a Puritan, I would certainly go with Spurgeon. As he was for me, he may be for others -- a gateway to the Puritans. And I never came back. 
Thanks Spurgeon!


----------

